

MobiTrade: Trading Content in Disruption Tolerant Networks - akrifa
http://planete.inria.fr/MobiTrade/

======
akrifa
Here is the related publication <http://www-
sop.inria.fr/members/Chadi.Barakat/CHANTS2011.pdf>

